# Pubs in Birmingham



## ssdurn (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm working 2 days a week in Rubery...can anyone recommend a decent boozer?


----------



## miss direct (Sep 8, 2007)

In Rubery, or in Birmingham city centre? 

Rubery is a bit dead...although to be fair I have only ever been there to go to the cinema. I don't think it's even classed as Birmingham.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Sep 8, 2007)

What's that really good one round the back of the coach station?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 8, 2007)

ssdurn said:
			
		

> *I'm working 2 days a week in Rubery*...can anyone recommend a decent boozer?




Poor bugger.


----------



## Dhimmi (Sep 8, 2007)

Legs Eleven, apparently they do bingo every night...


----------



## ssdurn (Sep 8, 2007)

Lots to look forward to then


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 9, 2007)

a bit tricky since ruberry is about 7 or 8 miles from the centre of brum.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 9, 2007)

Isn't there a pub at the bottom of the Lickey Hills.  I'm sure I've been past it but can't remember what it was called.

Sorry, that wasn't very helpful was it?





Oh, there is the Harvester in Solihull which isn't too bad apparently.

http://www.harvesterlife.com/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 9, 2007)

Best pub in Birmingham by a very long way indeed is The wellington, although it's in the city centre.

This is what they're serving right now


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 9, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> What's that really good one round the back of the coach station?


The Anchor


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 9, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Best pub in Birmingham by a very long way indeed is The wellington, although it's in the city centre.
> 
> This is what they're serving right now


I wonder if there's a way of hacking into the live beer board via the website, and changing all the beer names to offensive ones, which insult the fat, bearded real ale lovers?


----------



## Spion (Sep 24, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> The Anchor


Used to be a regular haunt of mine. Had some fantastic times in there


----------



## white-trash (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know any good pubs or clubs that play emo, metal, punk music?


----------



## baldrick (Sep 28, 2007)

but.... you live in Leeds.

why are you posting on a Brum thread?


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 28, 2007)

white-trash said:
			
		

> Does anyone know any good pubs or clubs that play emo, metal, punk music?


emo is shit, fuck off.

However, Scruffy Murphy's plays metal all the time, and once a month there's a punk and ska night - playing the likes of crass, conflict, leftover crack, blah blah blah etc

Otherwise there's Subculture at the C*rl*ng Academy every Saturday, where all the little 19 year old emo kids go


----------



## white-trash (Sep 28, 2007)

Cause i am going up to brum to meet up with some mates and i want to go out on a piss up


----------



## white-trash (Sep 28, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> emo is shit, fuck off.
> 
> However, Scruffy Murphy's plays metal all the time, and once a month there's a punk and ska night - playing the likes of crass, conflict, leftover crack, blah blah blah etc
> 
> Otherwise there's Subculture at the C*rl*ng Academy every Saturday, where all the little 19 year old emo kids go




well me, myself i dont like emo but my friends who i am meeting do, and i dont think its right fair to go to theres for a week and make them go to clubs with only music i like.

hmm 19 yr old emo kids thats not gonna be much fun tbh.
i'm sure my friends already go there if its full of emos! =[


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2007)

what is an emo kid?


----------

